# بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين



## tamer9002 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شريط حلو خالص ولسه نازل السوق طازة مستني ردودكم ورايكم في الموضوع انا بدات اياس 
يسمح دمع الغلابة ساتر http://www.4shared.com/file/29255918/2ca09c6e/___online.html
بهديك حياتي بهجت عدلي http://www.4shared.com/file/29307107/2a27558/__online.html
لسه شايف سامح عبيد http://www.4shared.com/file/29259819/10b37977/__online.html
صورتي عندك مريم شوقي http://www.4shared.com/file/29309655/744b8187/__online.html
اوقات بتوب سمير يوسف http://www.4shared.com/file/29306134/83a1044/__online.html
في البستان مريم شوقي http://www.4shared.com/file/29310534/1738cef4/__online.html
الكلمة منك بهجت واريني http://www.4shared.com/file/29305650/4ef7cab0/__online.html
لو حسيت برسوم القمص http://www.4shared.com/file/29257053/7ac673e6/__online.html
هامشي معاك نوا http://www.4shared.com/file/29256388/e2400d1f/__online.html
تامر


----------



## blackrock (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

:66:*فعلا رائع يا تامر
ممكن توضحلي الشريط ده كوكتيل صح
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​*في انتظار المزيد*​*لاتيـــــــــــأس​**واســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتمـر*


----------



## عادل سمير73 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

شكرآ             شكرآ           شكرآ       من اجل    الجميع


----------



## K I R O (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

raga2 ma7ba
Try ya3ne Upload da album In 1one Link 
RapidShare
Or any ather Server


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

مشاركاتك متميزة معانا جدا ياتامر
الشريط بجد تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة وخصوصا ترانيم مريم شوقى
ميرسى يا تامر كتير ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## johnhakim (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

ميرسي جدًا يا تامر بس لو تقدر تحط ترتيب الترانم زي ما جه في الالبوم هاقى مشكور جدًا و شكرًأ


----------



## cobcob (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

ميرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يا تامر
ياريت تستمر فى المشاركات المتميزة دى


----------



## مينا جوزيف نجيب (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

ربنا يبارك فيك يا تامر شريط جميل فعلا


----------



## merola (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

ميرسي جدًا يا تامر  شكرًأ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

ميرسى يا تامر 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bishawy_86 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

رووووووووووووووووووووعة 
بجد الشريط روعة 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## meraaa (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

 ياجمااااااااااااعه ارجووووووووووكم انا عاوزة الشريط جدااااااااا
اللينكات مش شغاله عندى ياريت لو حد يرفعهوملى تانى .. ارجووووووكم ارجووووووووكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*



meraaa قال:


> ياجمااااااااااااعه ارجووووووووووكم انا عاوزة الشريط جدااااااااا
> اللينكات مش شغاله عندى ياريت لو حد يرفعهوملى تانى .. ارجووووووكم ارجووووووووكم​



ده لينك الشريط فى ملف مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/36878154/5cba9c55/__online.html?s=1​


----------



## meraaa (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

_ شكراااااااا ياجينا اوى على تعبك 
بس انا معرفتش احمل غير ترنيمه جايلك.. الفايل كله مش نافع يتحمل بس دوست على حاجه خليتنى احمل ترنيمه جايلك بس .. الباقى بقه مش عارفه احمله .. لو ينفع تنزليهوملى على شكل ترانيم منفصله يبقه ياريت
انا اسفه تعباكى معايا _​


----------



## K A T Y (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

_*جاري التحميل*_​ 
_*ميرسي قوي يا تامر فعلا مشاركاتك مميزة*_​ 
_*وميرسي يا جينا انك رفعتيهم تاني*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*_​


----------



## meraaa (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

_ ارجوكم ياجماعه ياريت حد يرفعلى الترانيم على شكل كل ترنيمه منفصله
رجاء محبه.. اسفه اوى على تعبكم_


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

شريط بهديك حياتى - الترانيم منفصلة 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## meraaa (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

_انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه ياجينا على تعبك ومجهودك الفظيييييييييع ده
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ياقمر وانا اسفه تعبتك معايا كتير بس بجد الف شكررررررررر_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*



meraaa قال:


> _انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه ياجينا على تعبك ومجهودك الفظيييييييييع ده
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ياقمر وانا اسفه تعبتك معايا كتير بس بجد الف شكررررررررر_​



ياحبيبة قلبى مفيش خالص تعب ولا حاجة ومفيش شكر بين الاخوات انتى تؤمرى انتى واى حد من الاعضاء لو قدرت اعمل حاجة مش هاتأخر
وكل سنة والجميع بخير..اذكرونى فى صلواتكو​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

*ميرسي يا جينا يا حبيبتي علي مجهودك الجميل*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بهديك حياتي شريط جامد لمرنمين ساتر ونوا وسامح عبيد واخرين*

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

